# Digitales Fernsehen



## Thalin (22. März 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier das richtige Forum für diesen Post ist, aber ich leg einfach mal los =)
Also ich will mir demnächst n neuen TV kaufen.
So 37" oder 40". Jetzt hab ich aber gehört, dass die Bildquali beim normalen Fernseh gucken eher bescheiden ist.
Ich hab leider nicht so die Ahnung, wie man das verbessern könnte...
Man hört immer viel von digitalem fernsehen. Braucht man dafür n extra Receiver, oder muss man da was abonnieren?
Im Moment hab ich nur n ganz normales Antennenkabel an meiner Röhre zu hängen.

Falls sich jemand damit auskennt und ein paar gute Ratscläge parat hat, wäre ich dankbar, auch wenn ich mir bewusst bin, dass das hier kein Elektronikladen ist =)


----------



## meni (22. März 2009)

Hey.

Das stimmt, wenn du dir einen 37" oder 40" LCD holen willst und nur ein analoges Antennensignal hast, wirst du sehr schnell vom Bild entäuscht.

Wie du schon gehört hast, kann man die Bildqualität verbessern, indem man sich digitales Fernsehen besorgt  Dafür gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Ich versuche kurz alle aufzuzählen und zu erklären.

1. *Der digitale Kabelanschluss: * Der kommt auch wie dein alter analoger aus der Buchse. Hier gibt es aber ein paar Voraussetzungen. Deine Buchse muss digitales TV unterstützen. Das kommt natürlich drauf an wo/in was usw. du wohnst. 

Typischerweise bekommt du so einen Anschluss über deinen/einen Provider, wie z.b. in meinem Fall UnityMedia, oder Arcor. Aber du kennst sicherlich auch Premiere, das ist auch digitales TV. Um digitales Fernsehen zu empfangen brauchst du einen Receiver. 

Vorteile: Gute Bildqualität, viele Sender (je nach Abo)

Kontra: Kostenpunkt

Kostenpunkt: Das ganze kostet natürlich auch etwas und hängt vom Anbieter ab. (z.B. monatliche Abogebühren)


2. *DVB-S (Digitales Satellitenfernsehen):* Um diesen zu Empfangen, brauchst du das richtige Equipment. Sprich, Satellitenschüssel, Receiver, LNBs usw.

Vorteil: Gute Bildqualität, Sehr viele Sender

Nachteil: Anschaffugnskosten, Nicht überall installierbar (z.B. in Wohnungen)

Kostenpunkt: Nur Anschaffungskosten, keine monatlichen Gebühren


3. *DVB-T (Terristisches Fernsehen):* Das ganze funktioniert über eine Zimmerantenne, die du an den TV anschließt. Hier ein kleiner Link mit Informationen zu DVB-T (http://www.ueberallfernsehen.de/)

Vorteil: Kleine Anschaffungskosten

Nachteil: Nicht überall verfügbar, wenig Sender, kann von der Bildqualität nicht mit den obigen mithalten (dennoch besser als analoges Signal), je nach Antennen-Modell Störungen im Bild

Kostenpunkt:  Nur Anschaffungskosten (Antenne)

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Falls du noch weitere Fragen hast, nur her damit 

Gruß,
meni


----------



## Thalin (22. März 2009)

Hi Meni,

danke schon mal für die ausführliche Antwort =)

Also ich liebäugle ja schon son bisschen mit dem Samsung LE 40 A 616 A.
Da ist sogar schon DVB-T integriert.
DVB-S fällt bei mir wohl aus, weil ich nur in einer Wohnung wohne und da wohl keine Satellitenschüssel drin ist. =/
Soviel ich weiß, unterstützt meine Buchse digitales Fernsehen, jedenfalls klebt bei uns im Aufgang son Aufkleber, wo das draufsteht =)
Lohnt sich denn son Abo und was kostet das überhaupt so in etwa?
Oder reicht DVB-T?
Ne weitere Frage ist auch, ob 40" zu viel ist.
Ich sitze nur so ca 2,5-2,8m vom TV weg, jenachdem wo im Wohnzimmer ich sitze.
Hab aber mal irgendwo gelesen, dass 3m mindestens sein sollten.

Vielleicht mach ich mir auch bisschen viel Gedanken, aber wenn ich mir schon sowas teurer anschaffe, dann soll es auch kein Fehlkauf sein =)


----------



## meni (22. März 2009)

Morgen 



> Also ich liebäugle ja schon son bisschen mit dem Samsung LE 40 A 616 A.
> Da ist sogar schon DVB-T integriert.



Mit den einzelnen TV-Modellen kenne ich mich nun nicht so gut aus. Ich weiß das DVB-T nur fast überall dabei ist. Was ich dir aufjedenfall empfehlen/raten kann, ist im Internet soviel wie möglich an Tests/Kundenmeinungen zu lesen. Das kannst du am besten über Amazon.de und Ciao.de machen. Natürlich aber auch über Herrn Google  Eine weitere Sache ist natürlich der Weg in einen Elektronik Markt, wie MediaMarkt usw. Da kannst du auch inbesondere Kontrast/Helligkeit usw. mit anderen Modellen vergleichen.



> DVB-S fällt bei mir wohl aus, weil ich nur in einer Wohnung wohne und da wohl keine Satellitenschüssel drin ist. =/



Man kann ja DVB-S auch in einer Wohnung anbringen. Z.B. Balkon / Dach usw. Kommt ja nur auf die Position und Genehmigung an 



> Lohnt sich denn son Abo und was kostet das überhaupt so in etwa?



Das ist eine gute Frage. Bei mir hat es sich z.B. gelohnt. Ich bin UnityMedia Kunde (Telefon, Internet usw.) und bei denen kriege ich das digitale Fernsehen inklsv. Receiver umsonst dazu. Voraussetzung ist da natürlich, das man schon Kabelkunde (analog) bei den war/ist. Kostenpunkt wären aber hier 3,90 Euro im Monat. Wenn du Zusatpakete dazubuchen willst, mit weiteren Sendern wie z.b. Sat1 Comedy / Spielfilmsender / SerienSender und und und, steigt der Preis natürlich sehr hoch. Bis zu 20 Euro im Monat. Fakt ist, wenn du kein TV junkie bist, braucht man diese Zusatzsender nicht. Beim Basic Paket sind alle wichtigen normalen Sender dabei.

Als anderes Beispiel kann man hier Premiere nennen. Diese bieten diverse Abos an. Z.B. Bundesliga Pakete / Kinofilme usw. Ist teils sehr teuer, aber man muss dazu auch sagen, die senden sogar in HD! Was natürlich bei so ner großen LCD sehr gut zur geltung kommt. Um die einzelnen Preise zu bekommen, lohnt es sich ein Blick auf deren Seite zu verwerfen.



> Oder reicht DVB-T?



Das ist auch wieder zu so eine Frage. Meiner Meinung nach, wenn du dein TV ins Wohnzimmer stellst, bzw. als HauptTV benutzt (was du sicherlich tun wirst) würde ich dir von DVB-T abraten. DVB-T ist meiner meinung ganz ok, wenn du ein kleineren TV in nem Nebenzimmer stehen hast und keine lust hast, z.B. einen extra Receiver dafür zu holen, bzw. keine Kabel ziehen willst usw. usw. Ich habe bei mir im Wohnzimmer digitales TV und z.b. am PC im Arbeitszimmer eine DVB-T Anetenne angeschlossen.



> Ne weitere Frage ist auch, ob 40" zu viel ist.
> Ich sitze nur so ca 2,5-2,8m vom TV weg, jenachdem wo im Wohnzimmer ich sitze.
> Hab aber mal irgendwo gelesen, dass 3m mindestens sein sollten.



Zu dem Thema gibt es sogar eine Rechnung  Einen guten Artikel (Mit Rechnung, Beispiel usw.) findest du unter: http://display-magazin.net/fernseher/wissen/artikel--125--abstand-zum-fernseher



> Vielleicht mach ich mir auch bisschen viel Gedanken, aber wenn ich mir schon sowas teurer anschaffe, dann soll es auch kein Fehlkauf sein =)



Völlig richtig so! Lieber erst nachfragen bei so einen Kauf. Viele Leute sind halt sehr schnell enttäuscht. Sie denken sich, sie kaufen sich einen 50" TV, denken nun , das sie Topbild haben. Kommen dann aber nach Hause zu ihren analogen Anschluss und sind erstmal derbe enttäuscht und geben meist erst dem TV die schuld.

Noch ein weiterer Tipp: Es kommt nicht wirklich auf die Größe des LCDs an. Es muss halt die abstimmung passen. Abstand zum TV, Technik vom TV und und.


----------



## chmee (22. März 2009)

Hm, also bei *DVB-T *ist die Frage, ob es besser ist, nicht eindeutig zu beantworten. Ich halte leichtes Rauschen (analoges TV) für weniger störend als die Kodierungsartefakte von schlecht/niedrig kodierten Mpeg2-Daten. Mich nerven die oft auftretenden Klötzchen.

Die 3m Mindestentferung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.. Unsere Sitzentfernung zum TV (noch Röhre) liegt bei geschätzten 3-3,50m und wenn ich auf LCD umsteige, dann wird es mit Sicherheit ein 37" sein. Im Laden liegt man mit den Einschätzungen, wie groß der TV sein soll, eigentlich immer falsch. Sei es, durch die vielen Geräte oder durch den großen unverbauten Raum.

DVB-S ist eigentlich die bessere Wahl, da die Kodierungsbitrate in der Regel höher liegt und die Programmauswahl größer ist. Wenn Du einen Balkon in Südausrichtung hast und auf etwa 30° Höhe freies Feld, dann könnte eine Schüssel dort hin. Ist aber mit der Hausverwaltung zu klären, manche wollen die Fassade nicht verschandelt sehen. Und DVB-S bedeutet einmalige Anschaffungskosten, die aber im Vergleich zum digitalen Kabelfernsehen innerhalb von etwa 5-6 Monaten wieder drin sind.

mfg chmee


----------



## Thalin (22. März 2009)

Also was ich bis jetzt so entnehmen kann, ist DVB-T nicht so die optimalste Lösung, mh?
Von DVB-S hab ich allerdings mal so gar keine Ahnung. Brauch ich dafür wirklich zwingend ne Satellitenschüssel? Die Kosten doch n Haufen Kohle oder nich?



> Wenn Du einen Balkon in Südausrichtung hast und auf etwa 30° Höhe freies Feld, dann könnte eine Schüssel dort hin.



Also einen relativ großen Südbalkon mit Südausrichtung habe ich und ein Haus steht auch nicht direkt davor.
Aber wie gesagt, was kostet mich denn sowas? Die Anbringung ist  doch bestimmt auch nicht ohne, oder? Mal abgesehn, ob mir die Hausverwaltung das überhaupt erlaubt oder nich...
Was genau bräuchte ich denn, um DVB-S zu nutzen? Ne Satellitenschüssel und n Receiver? Oder würde da noch mehr auf mich zu kommen?




> Zu dem Thema gibt es sogar eine Rechnung  Einen guten Artikel (Mit Rechnung, Beispiel usw.) findest du unter: http://display-magazin.net/fernseher...-zum-fernseher



Laut dem Artikel muss ich bei einem 40" nur etwa 1,0-1,3m weit weg sitzen, aber ich denke mal, dass sich das auf HD Qualität bezieht.
Bin aber am überlegen, ob 40" nicht doch zu groß ist für 2,5-2,8m? =/


----------



## chmee (22. März 2009)

Tatsächlich wird Dir die Verwaltung die Schüssel kaum verbieten können, wenn Du sie halb versteckt auf dem Balkon und nicht in die Fassade montierst (da Du sagtest, der Balkon wäre recht groß).

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass Du nur einen Satelliten anpeilen möchtest (zB Astra), bräuchtest Du auch nur eine einfache Schüssel mit einem LNB und den Receiver dazu. Würde Dir aber empfehlen, für die Zukunft einen Multi-LNB zu kaufen, im Falle mehrerer Receiver/Fernseher. Der Preis wird nicht viel höher.

Preise ( ca.) :
Schüssel - ab etwa 20 Euro
Twin LNB für 2 Receiver - ab etwa 20 Euro
1 Receiver - ab etwa 50 Euro
Kleinzeug zum Montieren (Wandhalter, Kabel, Schrauben etc.) - etwa 30 Euro

*Summa etwa 120 Euro.*

HDTV über Sat wäre jedenfalls auch in Deinem Sinne, da ändern sich die Kosten natürlich ( HDTV-Receiver, LNB weiß ich nicht )

Links:
http://www.tomshardware.com/de/SAT-Anlage-Satfinder-HDTV,testberichte-240014.html
http://www.tg-satellit.de/

mfg chmee


----------



## meni (22. März 2009)

Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, ein DVB-S System anzubringen, würde ich das aufjedenfall in Kauf nehmen. Du hast da aufjedenfall gute Bildqualität und viele Sender. Und wie chmee schon gesagt hat, die Kosten gegenüber einem digitalen Kabelabo kriegst du sehr schnell zusammen.

Bei uns gibts leider keine Möglichkeit, da wir unseren Balkon genau an der falschen Seite haben


----------



## Thalin (22. März 2009)

Also das mit DVB-S hört sich ja mittlerweile recht vielversprechend an.
Ich hab ma eben vom Balkon geguckt und gesehn, das einer meiner Nachbarn auch ne Sat-Schüssel dran hat.
Sollte also nicht das Problem sein.
Jetzt ist nur die Frage, was das richtige Equipment ist und wie man das am besten anbringt, ausrichtet etc.
Ich hab mal in den Link von Chmee geguckt und man muss anscheinend ne Menge beachten =/
Aber so wie es aussieht scheint das wohl die beste Lösung zu sein, da man ja auch keine Folgekosten hat.
Aber dann muss ich mir wohl dann auch n Loch nach draußen bohren für das Kabel, mh?
Alles irgendwie nicht so einfach ^^


----------



## chmee (22. März 2009)

Unterm Strich ist es einfacher, als man denkt.

1. Wandhalter montieren ( darauf achten, dass die Befestigung im Lot ist )
2. Schüssel ranmachen und schon mal grob 30° Höhenwinkel (Elevation) und 19°Ost Breitenwinkel (Azimut) einstellen.
3. LNB vorne rantun und die Kabel anschließen
4. Mit einem LNB-Tester die Winkel zum Satelliten feintunen.
5. Kabel nach innen ziehen (Möglich : Bei Holzrahmen Balkontür oder öffenbare Fenster Vertiefung reinschneiden, die sich im Nachhinein gut mit Füllmasse wieder kitten lässt)
6. Receiver anschließen und nach Programmen/Bouquets suchen lassen.
Fertig..

http://www.satzentrale.de/sat/azimut.shtml

mfg chmee


----------



## Thalin (22. März 2009)

Mhh, hört sich im Prinzip ja recht einfach an =)
Hab nur leider Plastikfenster / Balkontür. Und das Fenster lässt sich auch nicht öffnen =/
Aber naja, dafür findet sich bestimmt ne Lösung.
Dann werd ich mich mal nach dem richtigen Equipment umgucken.
Danke für die gute Beratung =)


----------



## babaschluck (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Endlich mal ein schöner Thread mit guten Antworten! Haben mir ebenfalls viel geholfen.

Ich möchte mir einen LCD 40" kaufen, wahrscheinlich auch von Samsung. Im ersten Schritt für die PS3, aber dann sicherlich auch für digitalen Fernsehgenuss.

Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, was jetzt was ist, HDTV, digitales Fernsehen, Set-Top-Boxen als Receiver, Anschluss über SAT bzw. Kabel, muss ich mich schlau machen.

Entscheidend für mich wäre aber zu wissen:
Ich habe momentan Fernsehempfang über Kabel, alter Röhrenfernseher. Wenn ich mir nun einen LCD-Fernseher kaufe, der Full-HD kann und einen DVB-T integriert hat, kann ich weiterhin mit nem normalen Kabel (oder DVB-T) fernsehen (je nachdem, welches die bessere Variante ist) oder ist die Qualität dann so schlecht, dass ich mir am besten im gleichen Zug einen Kabelreceiver kaufe?

Danke.


----------



## chmee (6. Juli 2009)

Nun, DVB-T sendet in der Regel ein recht mieses Signal. Die großen Sendeanstalten, wie zB ARD,ZDF, RTL, geben natürlich ihren Hauptsendern mehr Bandbreite, ergo ist das Bild absolut OK, bzw, nicht schlechter als auf einer Röhre. Die "Nebensender" Vox, Kabel1,DSF bekommen sichtbar weniger. Man muß bei schlechtem Bild unterscheiden zwischen

1. der weichen Darstellung einer Röhre im Vergleich zur "scharfen" pixeligen Darstellung eines LCD/Plasma und
2. der Bandbreite der Sender, dadurch Kodierungsartefakte, also digitale Fehler.

Abhängig von den Eingängen, die Dein "zukünftiger" Flachbildschirm bietet, könntest Du auch das Kabelsignal schauen, welches mit Sicherheit ein besseres Bild gibt als DVB-T. Andersrum muß ich auch sagen, dass der Mensch ein Gewöhnungstier ist, und ich mich an das Bild meines Flachbildschirms gewöhnt habe und nicht soo schlecht finde -> eigentlich sehr ok 

Einen weiteren Receiver kaufen ist nicht sonderlich schwer. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle erstmal nen Versuch starten und im Nachhinein entscheiden, ob die weitere Geldausgabe nötig ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



meni hat gesagt.:


> 1. *Der digitale Kabelanschluss: *


Nennt sich auch DVB-C. 
Das erwähne ich weil es auch TV-Geräte gibt die sowohl analoges TV, DVB-T und auch DVB-C empfangen können.

Zum Thema Premiere möchte ich auch etwas sagen:
Viele Programme von Premiere schalten je nach FSK des Films eine Jugendschutzsperre vor.
Ich weiss nicht ob es ein allgemeines Problem ist oder ob es am Receiver von meinem Onkel liegt, aber mein Onkel kann die Jugendschutzsperre nicht über die Einstellungen des Receivers deaktivieren.
Somit ist also das unbeaufsichtige aufnehmen eines Films nicht möglich (mein Onkel muss die Jugendschutzsperre für jeden Film manuell abschalten).
Und das allerschlimmste ist dass die Jugendschutzsperre mal am Anfang des Films aufgeschaltet wird und mal wird sie irgendwann mitten im Film aufgeschaltet.
Da der Film mit der Aufschaltung aber nicht "angehalten" wird, ist in diesem Fall also jede Aufnahme für die Tonne.

Wenn man sich also für Premiere entscheiden will und auch Filme aufnehmen will, sollte man dieses beachten.
Wenn es doch Receiver geban sollte bei denen man die Jugendschutzsperre über die Einstellungen dauerhaft deaktivieren kann, sollte man darauf achten dass der Receiver dieses auch unterstützt.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> 5. Kabel nach innen ziehen (Möglich : Bei Holzrahmen Balkontür oder öffenbare Fenster Vertiefung reinschneiden, die sich im Nachhinein gut mit Füllmasse wieder kitten lässt)


Vorsicht!
Wenn es eine Mietwohnung ist, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich dass man für diesen "Schaden" aufkommen muss.
Sowas ist halt nicht mit einem Dübelloch in der Wand zu vergleichen. 
Ein Dübelloch in der Wand gehört zum "bestimmungsgemässen Gebrauch" der Wohnung und muss vom Vermieter hingenommen werden.
Ein Loch/eine Kerbe im Tür-/Fensterrahmen gehört jedoch nicht dazu, es kann also evtl. ein Austausch der Tür/des Fensters auf den Miter zukommen..... was natürlich mit entsprechend hohen Kosten verbunden ist.
Es gibt allerdings speziell für diesen Fall kurze Flachbandkabel, die sich ganz einfach zwischen Tür/Fenster und Rahmen legen lassen..... ganz ohne bohren und den möglichen Folgekosten 

Zum Thema "Schüssel anbringen" bei einer Mietwohnung:
Hier gibt es schon div. Gerichtsurteile.
Wenn eine Schüssel nicht zum ortsüblichen Bild gehört, ist sie so anzubringen dass sie von der Allgemeinheit nicht wahrgenommen wird.
Der Nachbar von gegenüber, der ein paar Stockwerke höher wohnt und somit auf Deinen Balkon sehen kann, zählt hier nicht zur Allgemeinheit.
Es gibt auch Schüsseln in einer Art "Klötzchenform" die man z.B. auf den Boden des Balkons stellen kann (man sollte halt nur darauf achten dass man diese Schüssel nicht ständig verschiebt ).
Hier sei noch anzumerken: um so kleiner die Schüssel ist, um so anfälliger reagiert sie auch auf Störquellen (z.B. Schnee oder Regen).

Auch gibt es Urteile die z.B. Ausländern das anbringen einer Schüssel erlauben, weil dieses u.U. der einzige Weg ist Sender aus ihrer Heimat bzw. in ihrer Muttersprache zu sehen.

Eine allgemeine Erlaubnis oder ein allgemeines Verbot eine Schüssel zu montieren gibt es also nicht.
Ob man die Schüssel "heimlich" anbringt/aufstellt oder lieber erstmal das klärende Gespräch mit dem Vermieter sucht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
Auch bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen seinen "Schüsselwunsch" ggf. vor Gericht durchsetzen zu versuchen und so in Zukunft mit dem Vermieter evtl. auf dem "Kriegsfuss" zu leben.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Die "Nebensender" Vox, Kabel1,DSF bekommen sichtbar weniger.


Da ich hier gerade "DSF" lese:
DSF ist, wenn ich es richtig sehe, nur im Bereich um Berlin per DVB-T zu empfangen.
Allgemein sei gesagt dass die Senderauswahl von Region zu Region unterschiedlich ist.
Wer wissen will welche Sender er in seiner Region empfangen kann, der kommt über http://www.ueberalltv.de zu den regionalen Programmübersichten.
[/edit]


----------

